# Moose Sausage



## smocan (Nov 8, 2014)

Got 10lbs of moose from a neighbor and was looking for tips/recipes for turning it into sausage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 8, 2014)

Most any venison recipe should work. I love moose meat.......a bit sweeter than veni IMHO.....

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 9, 2014)

I want some moose!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Nov 9, 2014)

What type of sausage are you wanting to make? Remember the search bar is your friend.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## java (Nov 10, 2014)

Dont waste moose on sausage,just my opinion.


----------



## smocan (Nov 17, 2014)

Already ground so it's sausage or mince.


----------

